# General > Classified Marketplace >  Bowie Knife

## Scottishsmith24

I have a simple gentleman's bowie for sale. This was hand forged from 1084 and clayed to achieve a hamon. The handle is a laminate of stabilized snakewood and curly maple, the lamination is secured by three pins that are composed of copper tubing and stainless steel pins. The knife also has a textured copper shield and copper spacer. The knife also includes a basic sheath (right hand draw).

Specs:

Steel:1084
Blade Length:6 1/2 inches
Overall Length: 11 1/2 inches
Handle Materials: Snakewood, curly maple, leather spacer, copper, stainless steel. 

Price: $275 USD with free shipping in the cont. US

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Accepted payment: Paypal & M.O.

Please PM me for further details or buying information, first "I'll take it" gets it.

Thanks for looking.

-Robert Burns

----------


## Scottishsmith24

This is now SOLD!

----------

